# Now That Is A Trout!!!!!!



## Hackberrycharters (Aug 8, 2006)

Capt Matt caught this nice trout on a corky devil at Hackberrycharters on Lake Calcasieu


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

How BIG was she? Thats a pig!


----------



## Matt Griffith (Feb 9, 2009)

*big trout*

The trout in the first pic is about 6 1/2 pounds. The one in the second pic is close to 8 pounds. They were both released. I caught both 10 minutes apart.


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice fish. I have a buddy thats been hammering the big ones down there too. Looks like its on to me. Congrats!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...nice pigs!


----------



## allen (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

what a trip, especially catching them back to back!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

nice pigs...WTG


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*nice fish*



Capt. Matt said:


> The trout in the first pic is about 6 1/2 pounds. The one in the second pic is close to 8 pounds. They were both released. I caught both 10 minutes apart.


:biggrin:


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

Oink!


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*oh no he didn't*



Jeremy(W) Waltrip said:


> Top Trout 4.5lbs bottom little over 5lb....Come on and dont hold the camera....so close


i dont think junior weighmasters are allowed on this site :work: :cop:


----------



## seastealth (Nov 1, 2006)

Big 'ol trout!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

released them, catch more


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jeremy(W) Waltrip said:


> Top Trout 4.5lbs bottom little over 5lb....Come on and dont hold the camera....so close


You haven't been here long enough to have any credit.



LaAngler said:


> i dont think junior weighmasters are allowed on this site :work: :cop:


YOU have a lot of room to talk.



Jeremy(W) Waltrip said:


> Yall need to go look at how the *Lake Pontchartrain boys post there trout&#8230;You have to GILL flare them and hold real close to the camera to add about 3lbs&#8230;I know yall aren't bring that on here and there buying it&#8230;*


We're not buying anything until you prove yourself. You're just another coonarse that just don't get it. Settle down and post some reports and we might believe you.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> You're just another coonarse that just don't get it. Settle down and post some reports and we might believe you.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

fish on


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Spank you very much. I'm jealous. Great catch.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice Fish!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome looking fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

wow is that what that is...? all this time I have been throwing those wierd freckle fish back the whole time


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Is that the new 10" corky devil in that first pic? That second one is a slab.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*That's a Fish*

That's a Fish


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wish I could have a 10 minutes like that nice fish


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great fish!!!! You Da Man!!!!


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm coming with a group of 9 to Hackberry at the end of March. Save some for us!!!


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------

